# Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien



## Shibby (15. April 2005)

Hallo Forum,

wir gehen in den Pfingstferien nach Italien, Toscana, Maremma. Nun hätte ich von euch bitte gewusst, ob ich dazu berechtigt bin dort zu angeln. Ich habe persönlich kein Angelschein, habe aber schon einmal gehört, dass es möglich ist für eine begrenzte Zeit eine Angelgenehmigung zu erwerben.

Könnt ihr mir dazu Auskunft geben?

Andreas


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Am Mittelmeer fragt dich niemand nach einem Fischereischein. Es kann aber sein, daß irgend ein Teich jemandem gehört, dort mußt du dich erkundigen ob du angeln darfst und was es kostet.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. April 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

@ Rosi
Mit der Aussage würde ich vorsichtig sein,besser ist es sich bei der jeweiligen Gemeinde oder Polizeistation oder gar Küstenwache zu erkundigen.
Der Schuß kann auch nach hinten loß gehen.
Und dann kann es teuer werden unter umständen.


  Der   STF


----------



## drogba (15. April 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

nichts gegen deutsche aber ihr schiebt euch filme echt versteht ihr das nicht nur in deutschland braucht man ein angelschein.in den südlichen ländern gibts so ein mist wie fischerei behörde und sowas überhaupt nicht !


----------



## ChristophL (15. April 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Das stimmt nur bedingt, in Spanien braucht man eine Lizenz (gilt fürs jeweilige Bundesland) und wenn man die nicht hat, dann gibts a) saftige Geldbuße und b) die Ausrüstung wird eingesackt bis diese bezahlt ist.

Das setzt natürlich vorraus, dass die Guardia Civil auch kontrolliert, was natürlich sogut wie nie vorkommt.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Hoffi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Also Leute,
Ihr verwirrt mir den Shibby ja total!!!
Fakt ist: für Meeresangeln benötigt man in Italien keine Lizenz (wird jedoch auch erwogen). Für die Binnengewässer ist (neben ggf. zusätzlichen Erlaubnisscheinen) eine Fischereierlaubnis für Touristen erforderlich, die ohne Prüfung erteilt wird, 3 Monate Gültigkeit hat ,aber mit allerhand Formalitäten und einer langen Bearbeitungdauer verbunden ist. Antragsannehmende Stelle ist in der Regel die Verwaltung der jeweiligen Region. Bevor eine Kontrolle der "forestale" (die  übt in Italien auch die Aufsicht aus) mit einer saftigen Geldbuße ausgeht, lieber vorher informieren (ggf. beim staatlichen italienischen Reisebüro)


----------



## Shibby (18. April 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Danke für eure Antworten,

wir haben uns mit einer Anfrage direkt an das Auswärtige Amt beholfen, wodurch wir auf die italienischen Vertretungen verwiesen wurden.

Der nächste Schritt ist nun, sich mit dieser in Verbindung zu setzen und hoffen, dass man schnell eine Antwort bekommt und sämtliche Formalitäten vor Beginn der Ferien beendet sind.

Andreas


----------



## Rosi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*



			
				Shibby schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> wir haben uns mit einer Anfrage direkt an das Auswärtige Amt beholfen, wodurch wir auf die italienischen Vertretungen verwiesen wurden.
> 
> ...


 
Und hast du schon eine Antwort bekommen??


----------



## feedex (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Drei Stichworte, die mich sehnsüchtig seufzen lassen...Italien, Toscana & Maremma!
 :l 

Leider kann ich Nichts in Bezug auf Deine Frage beibringen, Shibby.
Aber ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du nach Deiner Reise einen kurzen Bericht über Deine anglerischen Erlebnisse in der Maremma posten würdest.

Ich freue mich darauf!

|laola:


----------



## Fabio (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Kann mir vielleicht aus der Italienrunde  Angel-Infos über die Insel Elba geben?


----------



## Sepp Meier (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Ich kann da mit ner persönlichen Erfahrung dienen: Hab damals, da war ich sogar noch nichma 18 mit meinem Bruder in sonnem Kanal ca. 200m vom Meer geangelt, war auch irgendwo Toskana. Angelschein, dachten wir uns, is doch Schmarrn, wird hier schon keinen stören... Jedenfalls kamen dann irgendwann zwei Kontrolleure des Wegs, tjar und was soll ich sagen, war nen recht teures Vergnügen. Ich kann dir nur raten, vor dem angeln nen Angelschein zu beschaffen!


----------



## Tim Truckle (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Was die italienische Fischereilizenz betrifft, poste ich hier mal einen Ausschnitt aus der Website der Gegend, wo ich dieses Jahr meinen Urlaub verbringen werde. 

Zitat:

+++++

Für die Fischerei im Tauferer Ahrntal benötigen ausländische Feriengäste die italienische Fischerlizenz, die gegen Entrichtung einer Gebühr von ca. 24 € im Tourismusbüro ausgestellt wird (Pass muß vorgelegt werden!). Diese Lizenz hat eine Gültigkeit von 3 Monaten. Außerdem sind Tageskarten erforderlich, die bei folgenden Adressen gegen Gebühren zwischen 20 - 35 € erhältlich sind.....

+++++

Also nix mit beantragen oder so. Einfach im Tourismusbüro informieren.

Die Preise für die Tageskarten sind allerdings ziemlich heftig. #d


----------



## drogba (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

@sepp das war aber sicher nur weil ihr deutsch bzw. turistisch aussaht ich habe in meinen 18 jarhen noch nie von so etwas gehört weder von einhemischen anglern noch gesehn.


----------



## Sepp Meier (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rechtliche Fragen zum Thema Fischen in Italien*

Weeß ich nich, die anderen Angler die da waren wurden auch kontrolliert, so weit ich das gesehen hab und die schienen Italiener zu sein.


----------

